# di complessivi



## Sugar-vampangel

Bonjour 
Je dois traduire une décision judiciaire de la Pretura Penale du Tessin et j'ai un petit problème d'interprétation et donc de traduction...

Contexte :
Une personne a été jugée pour gestion fautive et a été condamnée, entre autres, à une amende de 500 francs et au paiement des taxes et frais de justice.

Dans le texte que j'ai à traduire, il est écrit :
"Condanna ACCU 1
* alla muta di fr.500.- (cinquecento);
* al pagamento delle tasse e spese giudiziarie di  complessivi fr. 800.-."

Toutefois, à la fin du document, on trouve un petit résumé détaillé des frais à la charge de cet ACCU 1, qui se présente comme suit :
* fr. 500.-    multa
* fr. 150.-    tassa di giustizia
* fr. 150.-    spese giudiziarie
* fr. 800.-    totale

La question est donc : comment dois-je comprendre et traduire "di complessivi"  ?
Avant d'avoir remarqué ce détail des frais, je pensais que c'étaient les taxes et frais de justice qui s'élevaient à 800 francs, mais apparemment pas... ce qui m'amène à me poser la question du rôle de ce "di  complessivi fr. 800.-" placé comme ça après les taxes et les frais de justice.

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anaiss

> "Condanna ACCU 1
> * alla muta di fr.500.- (cinquecento);
> * al pagamento delle tasse e spese giudiziarie di   complessivi fr. 800.-."


La phrase est probablement mal formulée en italien, car elle crée en effet une ambiguité..La logique pourrait etre celle entre les mots soulignés..
En ne regardant que ce petit extrait, ta première interpretation peuvait etre tout à fait correcte.
Voilà deux idées...
Hypothèse 1: 





> "Condanna ACCU 1
> * alla muta di fr.500.- (cinquecento);
> * al pagamento delle tasse e spese giudiziarie di   complessivi fr. *300*.
> _però mancherebbe una conclusione:  per un ammontare complessivo di fr.800_-."


Hypothèse 2: 





> "Condanna ACCU 1
> * alla muta di fr.500.- (cinquecento);
> * al pagamento delle tasse e spese giudiziarie*;* _(per un totale)_ di   complessivi fr. 800.-."


----------



## Sugar-vampangel

Ça me rassure  peut-être qu'ils aiment prendre des raccourcis dans ce genre de textes...

Je crois que je vais opter pour la solution 2, je préfère ne pas ajouter de chiffres, c'est moins risqué.

Merci beaucoup en tout cas !


----------



## Berlifitzing

C'est, en effet, plutôt un italien mal formulée , mais ça ne m'étonne pas en étant "de l'talien judiciaire". La traduction la plus correcte je pense qu'il puisse être "multa di  500 fr. più le spese giudiziarie, per complessivi 800 fr."


----------



## Sugar-vampangel

J'ai finalement écrit ceci :

*condamne ACCU 1*
à une peine     pécuniaire de 75 (septante-cinq) unités journalières de 60 (soixante) francs, correspondant à la somme de 4 500 (quatre     mille cinq cents) francs ; 

l'exécution de la     peine est suspendue pour un délais d'épreuve de 2 (deux) ans.
 
à une  amende de 500     (cinq cents) francs ; 

en cas de manquement     au paiement, la peine privative de liberté de substitution est     fixée à 5 (cinq) jours (art. 106 al. 2 CP).
 
au  paiement des taxes     et frais de justice ; la somme effective à payer s'élève à     800 (huit cents) francs. 

J'ai ajouté effective parce  que j'avais oublié de vous préciser qu'en plus il y avait une amande  que l'accusé ne devait payé que s'il se reconduisait mal durant la  période d'épreuve, ce qui corse le problème 
Dites-moi si vous trouvez ça clair...
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Sugar-vampangel said:


> J'ai finalement écrit ceci :
> 
> *condamne ACCU 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> à une peine pécuniaire de 75 (septante-cinq) unités journalières de 60 (soixante) francs, correspondant à la somme de 4 500 (quatre mille cinq cents) francs ;
> 
> l'exécution de la peine est suspendue pour un délai d'épreuve de 2 (deux) ans.
> 
> à une amende de 500 (cinq cents) francs ;
> 
> en cas de manquement au paiement, la peine privative de liberté de substitution est fixée à 5 (cinq) jours (art. 106 al. 2 CP).
> au paiement des taxes et frais de justice ; la somme effective à payer s'élève à 800 (huit cents) francs.
> 
> J'ai ajouté effective parce que j'avais oublié de vous préciser qu'en plus il y avait une amende que l'accusé ne devait payer que s'il se reconduisait mal durant la période d'épreuve, ce qui corse le problème
> Dites-moi si vous trouvez ça clair...
> Merci


 Je suppose que c'est de la distraction ici pour le message, mais à tout hasard, je me permets de te faire remarquer des petites fautes avant que tu ne les écrives .
À part cela, c'est très clair (on ne croirait plus que cela vient d'un tribunal )


----------



## Sugar-vampangel

Oups... merci pour la correction


----------

